# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Where to buy Malayan shrimps in small quantities

## Zep

Hi guys,

Anyone knows where to buy Malayan shrimps in small quantities like 10 or 20 pcs?

Fishy business sells loose pieces but they ran out of stock and will not be bringing anymore in because they are moving. 

Places like seaview sells them in batches of 100pcs. That's too many for me. 

Am also looking for red nosed shrimps as an alternative. 

Thanks. 

Rgds
Z

----------


## Urban Aquaria

You can also get them from Arowana Ave at Blk 328 Clementi... they usually have malayan shrimps in stock selling at $1 per pc. 

Its usually much cheaper to buy them in bulk though, perhaps you can consider sharing a bulk bag of them with fellow hobbyists to save cost.

----------


## Zep

Thanks. Will go check it out next time I am around the area.

----------


## Trichopsis

I previously purchased about 20 or so Malayan Shrimps at Nature Aquarium at Balestier Hill Shopping Centre. Not sure if they still sell them in small quantities though.

----------


## lcdscreen

I am also looking for Malayan shrimps in small quantities (<10) - I was at the Clementi stretch a few days back but I don't think I saw any of the shops having Malayan shrimps in their display tanks, just the usual Yamatos and multiple colours of smaller shrimps.

----------


## Realcaster

I would think color shrimps is a good alternative. They are great algae cleaner and the best part is, they become cherry red, golden, brown, green and Blue after a few days  :Smile: . Y618 usually sell them, call before going down. 50pcs for $15 .

----------


## Zep

Sorry for this noob question but what is the difference between Malayan and colour shrimps? I read that Malayan shrimps change colors too?

----------


## lcdscreen

Same, i too am confused between Malayan and Colour shrimps. Do they refer to the same shrimps?

----------


## Realcaster

My color shrimps for your reference
Attachment 52425Attachment 52426Attachment 52427

I dont think Malayan shrimps changes color.

----------


## simbk

Hi Zep and lcdscreen, I believe what Realcaster referred as color shrimps are actually Malayan Shrimp. They can change color once a while, ranging from red, blue, black, brown after they are comfortable in a stable tank.

----------


## Realcaster

From what I know, they are different. When I ask in Seaview, they said they only have Malayan shrimps, they don't bring in color shrimps.

Y618 sells Malayan shrimps and color shrimps side by side. The boss is very insistent that they are difference species.

C328 sometimes sell both.

lol .... I myself is not exactly sure

----------


## simbk

I see i see. I'm quite new in the shrimp scene, so maybe could really be a different type of shrimp  :Opps: 

Always thought color shrimp is malaya shrimp since malaya shrimp are also called rainbow shrimp by some  :Grin:

----------


## Zep

Was at C328 today. Did not see either Malayan or colour shrimp. I recall seeing some shrimps labeled as colour shrimp at sun pets near seaview over the weekend at $3/pc; outside my budget. Will check out Y618. The hunt continues...gives me an excuse to keep visiting different LFS's

----------


## lcdscreen

Hey Zep, if you do happen to see colour shrimps for cheap in bulk i wouldn't mind getting 10 of them off you! If it suits your requirements too of course  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zep

I may head down to y618 tomorrow after work to take a look see. For me, I am looking at getting 10-20 Malayan or colour shrimps. Tank is getting crowded.

----------


## Zep

Hey lcdscreen, I got 50 color shrimps from y618 at $15. Let me know if you want some. Can whatsapp me at 97708618.

----------


## lcdscreen

Ok cool, messaged you!

----------


## Zep

My colour shrimps. Put them into my tank already. 


I asked y618 auntie about the difference between Malayan and Colour shrimps. She just mentioned that Malayan's are smaller and less hardworking than Colour shrimps. 

I can't find any information on colour shrimps on the Internet. Google search just throws up cooked prawns. LOL

Any experts here can chime in?

----------


## lcdscreen

Thanks for the shrimps Zep! You're right, the shrimps are hiding wherever they can so i hardly see them unless I look into the crevasses and 'cave' under the driftwood in my tank

----------


## simbk

Don't understand how the Malaya shrimp is less hardworking..I see them fast hand fast leg when my fire red died because of my stupidity  :Sad: 

But do admit they are not very helpful in clearing brown algae... :Crying:

----------


## genki89

Difference between malayan and coloured shrimp are their size. Coloured shrimp are bigger while malayan are smaller. Other than that, i dont find the difference between the two.
Coloured shrimps are real opportunities. They will nap on shrimps about to molt and trap them in their old shell to eat. Yes they eat the shrimps alive. Thats why i separate my bm with coloured.

Thats the observation i have. Malayan also have shorter nose rostrum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

Oh. That doesn't sound good. I have 35 colours with 20 rilis in my 2 ft. Lots of hiding spots though. It's kind of hard to remove them now that they can hide inside the nooks and crannies. Have to hope for the best. 

Do colour shrimps eat plants? I seem to notice the tips of my syngonanthus sp belem leaves being cut off. Or perhaps it could be due to my heavy trimming of the plants.

----------


## genki89

They munch on rotting plants and some do actually eat the live plant. For mine, they did both therefore, my carpets plant getting lesser. In order to maintain my plants, i am forced to feed more regularly.

They will be attracted to the scent of their favourite food and they cannot resist it. Use a net to hold their favourite food and lure them.

Another method is putting all the food to the place where u can easily catch them without disturbing ur scape. I used both method to capture all 50-60 of them in a 1 ft planted tank. By then my bm left 3 only from initial 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lcdscreen

Do you think if i keep the shrimps well-fed they won't prey on other shrimps? Right now I only have coloured shrimps in my tank but I might be thinking to add some variants of cherries at some point..

----------


## Realcaster

I have Cherry and color shrimp mixed. So far, they live peacefully.

I believe color shrimps only go for melted and dying plants stems. I have color shrimps in 3 of my tanks, non eat any of my healthy plant or moss.

i seldom feed my shrimps, they are meant to feed on algae and melted plant.

In one of my stable tank, I try to grow algae during lighting period, there will be green algae on the drift wood and stones, When I wakes up the next morning, the algae are cleared. The cycle repeats everyday  :Grin:

----------


## jermseah

I got 50 malayan shrimps at seaview today for $13.50! I think its thr cheapest you can find - and it was so packed like ikea lol

----------


## happydanio123

You may try Clementi! I've heard quite a lot of that place!

----------


## jermseah

Guys, i just got a female malayan shrimp laying her babies the moment i placed her in the tank...will the larvaes survived? I see other shrimps swimming around like trying to eat them or smth...

will the female shrimp die after laying the larvaes?

----------


## simbk

> Guys, i just got a female malayan shrimp laying her babies the moment i placed her in the tank...will the larvaes survived? I see other shrimps swimming around like trying to eat them or smth...
> 
> will the female shrimp die after laying the larvaes?


as long as your water parameter is stable, the female shrimp will survive. 

For the larvaes, think the other shrimps are not eating it. I went through the same process when my Malaya shrimp gave birth last month, but after 3 weeks, also most larvae disappeared, Think is due to the lack of dead spots in my tank filtration.

But 1 good news, last night found quite a number of shrimplets after I do some replanting of my existing rotala, so still trying to figure out is it from my Malaya or fire red as they are still colorless.

----------


## jermseah

what are dead spots? i dont use any filter though... 






> as long as your water parameter is stable, the female shrimp will survive. 
> 
> For the larvaes, think the other shrimps are not eating it. I went through the same process when my Malaya shrimp gave birth last month, but after 3 weeks, also most larvae disappeared, Think is due to the lack of dead spots in my tank filtration.
> 
> But 1 good news, last night found quite a number of shrimplets after I do some replanting of my existing rotala, so still trying to figure out is it from my Malaya or fire red as they are still colorless.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Malayan shrimp larvae are very weak swimmers, usually with a strong filtration system that circulates water well, where there are no dead-spots (ie. areas with low or no circulation), most of the malayan shrimp larvae will tend to get sucked into the filter and get chopped up (even if a shrimp sponge/mesh guard is attached to the intake, the larvae are still too small to keep out).

On the other-hand, if you use gentle sponge filters or go without a filter, then you will tend to see much higher survival rates of the larvae, as they will be in a safe environment to successfully transition to shrimplet form.

----------


## jermseah

I see alot of larvae swimming up and down at the front of my tank, and there seem to be many more female shrimps full of eggs! really quite fascinating to watch; but not sure how long they'll take to transform into baby shrimps..

thanks Urban Aquaria for recommending Seaview.. i went there yesterday and it was really PACKed...






> Malayan shrimp larvae are very weak swimmers, usually with a strong filtration system that circulates water well, where there are no dead-spots (ie. areas with low or no circulation), most of the malayan shrimp larvae will tend to get sucked into the filter and get chopped up (even if a shrimp sponge/mesh guard is attached to the intake, the larvae are still too small to keep out).
> 
> On the other-hand, if you use gentle sponge filters or go without a filter, then you will tend to see much higher survival rates of the larvae, as they will be in a safe environment to successfully transition to shrimplet form.

----------


## x353791

I need about 10 Malayan shrimp... Anyone here selling or know where to get?

----------


## x353791

Need for hair algae.... Only guppies in tank

----------


## Zep

Fishy business or aquatic avenue sometimes have them. Seaview Sells in bulk but you can request them to sell you in small quantities too.

----------


## x353791

thanks... will check later

----------


## Zep

Y618 has it too. They call them colour shrimps. Sometimes they have it in bags of 10 or bags of 50. Good to call first.

----------


## x353791

will check when passing by

----------


## chinsm

Upping thread after almost 2 years ....anyone spotted any LFS with Malayan shirmps lately? Thanks

----------


## Jingky

> Upping thread after almost 2 years ....anyone spotted any LFS with Malayan shirmps lately? Thanks


Seaview nanyang has them sometimes

----------


## GuppyLover

> Upping thread after almost 2 years ....anyone spotted any LFS with Malayan shirmps lately? Thanks


Seen it at Seaview and Toh Aquarium going at 50 pieces for about $10.

----------

